# £500 challenge to get ironmasters and bodymax dumbbells



## Shaneyboy

I have set myself a maximum budget to get some dumbbells.

i have scoured ebay and checked completed items and with that in mind i am hoping to pick up a set of ironmaster dumbbells and bench and a set of bodymax/york dial tech 32.5 kg dumbbells plus bench for £500.

what do you reckon?

Problem as always is that there are few good items darn sarf and collection (fuel) adds to the cost.


----------



## Guest

Olympic db handles. 5kg, 2.5kg and 1.25kg plates = 2x 55kg db's for £150 ish


----------



## monkeybiker

You could get a load of standard weight plates and a load of spin lock handles and make a few sets of dumbells up.


----------



## Shaneyboy

All valid points. However, i have limited room and have investigated all other dumbbell solutions ( pro,s and cons).

The ironmasters are my main aim and the selectabells would be a nice to have.

I have previously owned the hoist version of the early ironmaster dumbbell and the bodymax selectabells but had to sell them so i kind of know what to expect performance wise.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Shaneyboy said:


> I have set myself a maximum budget to get some dumbbells.
> 
> i have scoured ebay and checked completed items and with that in mind i am hoping to pick up a set of ironmaster dumbbells and bench and a set of bodymax/york dial tech 32.5 kg dumbbells plus bench for £500.
> 
> what do you reckon?
> 
> Problem as always is that there are few good items darn sarf and collection (fuel) adds to the cost.


I've just recently bought myself a full dumbell set, and I have both the york dial-tech dumbells (2.5 - 17.5kg and the 5-32.5kg) just sitting about waiting for me to put them up for sale, send me a pm if you're interested in either of them mate.


----------



## rob w

I've got the york 32.5 set. I love them. Had no issues with them after about a year and a half.


----------



## Shaneyboy

Ross, i don't think i can PM any one as too few posts but i am interested thanks


----------



## Guest

Shaneyboy said:


> Ross, i don't think i can PM any one as too few posts but i am interested thanks


surely you need more that 30kg db's? You will out grow them quick!


----------



## Shaneyboy

It is the 32.5kg db i am interested in. These are a useful weight i rarely need much more than that


----------



## AestheticManlet

Shaneyboy said:


> It is the 32.5kg db i am interested in. These are a useful weight i rarely need much more than that


They have been used for a little while but in full working order, I'll clean them up and I'll get some pics up in the classifieds & exchanges section. Like you said it will also depend on location, as petrol or courier can be expensive, located in chester-le-street mate.


----------



## Shaneyboy

Too far for me I'm afraid. Basically i am after a set of bodymax selectabells 32.5 kg with stand for £150 all in. I don't think it's likely to happen


----------



## Shaneyboy

I have a chance to get some near new bowflex 1090's for £275 any good?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-PRS-FIXED-DUMBELL-SET-5-10-15-20-25-30KG-PRO-STYLE-PLATES-DELUX-CHROME-ENDS-/171040458571?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item27d2ce474b

I'd go for some like this but before paying, give them a call and see if they have any surplus dumbell bars from these sets to enable you to make a set of 40kg bumbells.

With this set you will be able to create whatever combo of weights you want to suit your strength.

I have a set of Ivanko hex dumbells going from 5-40lb which are ok for lightweight stuff/warm ups and then I have gym ones going 22.5kg,32kg,44kg,55kg since these are for pressing and don't really need the ones in between. If I do need a touch more on either set, I put some wrist weights on(2.5kg) since I can't be bothered with changing them with the other plates I have for them.

For heavier presses I use my olympic dumbells and dumbell hooks since lifting more than 55kg per dumbell into position is an exercise in itself which is another reason that I don't have my gym style dumbells any heavier than they are.


----------

